# Free Soccer Tips For 30 Days



## 2pockets (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi everyone. I´ve been betting on football the past 10 years, and for the past 2.5 years I sold my tips to my colleagues at work. They finally convinced me recently to start a football tipping website, so I wanted to offer it here.
I am giving everyone a 30 day free membership so that everyone can monitor my picks during this period before choosing to become a member. The matches I predict are typically between 2.0 - 5.0 odds.
I am not a professional gambler, it is my hobby and I do well at it. I stake myself $10 per match, but even if you are a 2,50€ better you can profit.
Try me out, 30 days is 100% free, and you have nothing to lose.
The website is www.2pockets.com

Hoping to see you all there.


----------

